# VIA VT1828S - no sound

## miike.f

I bought a new Core i5 processor and an Asus P7P55D LE motherboard. The problem is that I can't get the onboard sound card (VIA® VT1828S 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC) to work. Intel HD-audio module and all codecs are enabled in kernel (2.6.32-gentoo) config. Alsamixer only shows the master volume so I assume the card isn't recognized correctly. Is there anyone else with the same motherboard/soundcard that can help?

----------

## massimo

AFAIK 2.6.33 will support this chip.

----------

## cach0rr0

can you post your lspci -n? 

did you build the alsa stuff as modules, or built-ins? 

modules have the advantage that you can pass the "model=yourmodelname" whenever doing the modprobe

in the case of snd-hda-intel, one would look for the appropriate model in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

----------

## soban_

Show emerge --info, .config and lspci -v. 

Maybe try unmask media-sound/alsa-driver and select Your cart in make.conf?

----------

## veal

alsa-driver-1.0.22 has it listed as 'added support'

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.21_v1.0.22

```

HDA Codec driver

  ALSA: HDA VIA: Add VT1828S and VT2020 support.

```

I was looking for information about the chip myself (thinking about buying that motherboard). How do you like the motherboard? Compatibility (except audio) good with drivers?

----------

## miike.f

Thaks for the tips and sorry for taking so long to reply. Haven't had time to look at this problem before now. I got the sound to work both by using one of the 2.6.33-rc:s and using 2.6.32 with the alsa-driver-1.0.22 package. As nvidia's binary driver doesn't yet support 2.6.33 I chose to stay with the alsa-driver solution for now.

@veal: Asus makes good motherboards and this one works really well except for the driver issues. But that is something you have to be prepared for when running linux and buying bleeding edge hardware. The integrated network card worked with the gentoo live cd but for some reason I couldn't get it to work with my 'own' kernel. This has to be some odd configuration issue but I was lazy and just used a spare PCI adapter I had laying around. Everything should in any case work out-of-the-box when 2.6.33 is released.

----------

